# Ribeye - Sous Vide



## link (Sep 18, 2017)

So this weekend I was working on the house (new base molding) so I picked up a couple of Ribeyes to put in the Suos Vide to see how they would come out. So I followed the Anova recipe Sous Vide Butter-Basted Ribeye 130° for 1 hour then pan sear. Well as working on your hose goes the 1 hour cook time turned into 3 hours of cook time. 

These cam out fantastic! Dried them off more salt and pepper then into a hot pan, flip and added butter and thyme and basted them.

Sides of oven roasted cauliflower, fries (on the side) and Jack Daniels mushrooms and wow what a meal (Wife loved it as well).

Next time I would like to smoke the steaks for a bit first for that smoky flavor.













20170917_180845.jpg



__ link
__ Sep 18, 2017


















20170917_182046.jpg



__ link
__ Sep 18, 2017


















20170917_182746.jpg



__ link
__ Sep 18, 2017






Thanks for looking.

Link


----------



## xray (Sep 18, 2017)

Great looking meal! 

That's what's great about SV, you have the leeway to eat when you want to.

Very nice.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 16, 2017)

Wrong thread.


----------

